# SMOKED OSTRICH!



## smokeyj121 (Mar 23, 2017)

My relative somehow bought this deboned ostrich thigh. And I never smoked such thing before. So I decided to give it a try.

 I marinated the thigh in ChefJJ's "shrimps fajitas marinade" overnight; and then smoked it at 250F. 

 













IMG_5736.JPG



__ smokeyj121
__ Mar 23, 2017






After 2 hours, I pulled it out with IT at 150F. I was recommended to pull the meat out at 135-140F IT for the best result as ostrich is super lean. However, a few members in my family just "prefer" to have it "safer to eat" at a higher IT so I respected that. 













FullSizeRender 44.jpg



__ smokeyj121
__ Mar 23, 2017


















IMG_5744.JPG



__ smokeyj121
__ Mar 23, 2017


















IMG_5738.JPG



__ smokeyj121
__ Mar 23, 2017






Let the meat rest for a while, then sliced up:













IMG_5777.JPG



__ smokeyj121
__ Mar 23, 2017


















IMG_5776 2.JPG



__ smokeyj121
__ Mar 23, 2017


















IMG_5769.JPG



__ smokeyj121
__ Mar 23, 2017


















IMG_5763.JPG



__ smokeyj121
__ Mar 23, 2017






Some mash potatoes, grilled garlic-oiled-mushroom and some supermarket sausages that I smoked along with the ostrich.

It was very tender, still juicy and I loved the smoke scent.

Please let me know if there is anything else I need to improve. Thank you!!!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice job! It takes attention to keep a piece of meat like that from drying out. Point!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 23, 2017)

It looks good and if your crew liked it. What's to improve? I probably would replace most of the beef we eat with Ostrich or Emu if the price was right. The family loves it but at $12-15 per pound ,just can't do it...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow points for such a cool post on something I have never seen someone cook!  looks good!


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 23, 2017)

Interesting smoke. Just when I thought I've seen it all around here.

Looks great! Points!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 23, 2017)

SJ121, I'll take a plate of that ,looks excellent ! point!


----------



## smokeyj121 (Mar 23, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It looks good and if your crew liked it. What's to improve? I probably would replace most of the beef we eat with Ostrich or Emu if the price was right. The family loves it but at $12-15 per pound ,just can't do it...JJ


Chef JJ, thanks for your help. It was my first time ever smoking ostrich and I would not be able to do it well without your help.


----------



## smokeyj121 (Mar 23, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Nice job! It takes attention to keep a piece of meat like that from drying out. Point!


  Thank you sir!


TallBM said:


> Wow points for such a cool post on something I have never seen someone cook!  looks good!


  Thank you my friend. Next time if you happen to have a piece of ostrich in hand, give it a try. It tastes real good!


DukeBurger said:


> Interesting smoke. Just when I thought I've seen it all around here.
> 
> Looks great! Points!


  Thank you DB!!! I appreciate it!!!


CrazyMoon said:


> SJ121, I'll take a plate of that ,looks excellent ! point!


  Thank you CM! and yeah sure I'll leave you a plate with extra meat on it !!!! HAHA


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2017)

That looks delicious!

Never had ostrich before, but would love to try some!

Point!

Al


----------



## smokeyj121 (Mar 25, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> Never had ostrich before, but would love to try some!
> 
> ...


 OOooh I would love to save you some !!!

 Thanks Al!


----------

